# 2003 Maxima Build



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

Sorry I'm a beginner at documenting these things. This build is taking place at Car Stereo plus in Lynnwood Wa.
System will consist of 
116 sq ft Damplifer Pro
40 Sq Ft Scoche Accumat
200 Amp Excessive Amperage alternator
Eclipse CD7200 MKII
Genesis Profile 4 Ultra bridged for front stage
Genesis Profile 2 for rear fill
Genesis Profile Sub Ultra for sub stage
Dynaudio 362 3 ways for front stage mids and highs in kicks and custom door panels for 8" Midbass
CDT CL-6EX coaxials for rear fill (will need it for video in the future)
2 Incriminator Audio Flatlyne 12" 2OHM DVC in IB firing thru rear deck.
We are also replacing interior while everything is ripped out to custom 2 tone leather with perf inserts, door panel inserts and matching suede headliner.


The project Vehicle


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

Damplifier pro over every inch of interior


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

more Damp pro notice the door arent completely plugged up as I am waiting on my lottery gift from Ant to complete the doors.
Rear deck is soundproofed top and bottom
trunk is completely done and closed cell foam applied in trunk.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

Pick of the Alti Zsport is putting it in tonite for me they said they would take some pics as if it matters but I wanted some will post later.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

bottom baffle with subs completed and hung from rear deck so subs vent thru the rear deck As outlined in Scott Buwaldas' Altima

the trunk scissor style support system had to go to make way for the baffle so I copied Scott again with Hood struts
this baffle will eventually have a Perforated leather beautification panel in front to match the new interior and the Amp rack will be vlack vinyl with the perf accents

The Amp rack will be the seal between the rear seat and the trunk, I was going to use the spare tire well for an amp rack but decided since I will bag this car the spare tire well would be better suited for 2 small air tanks with plexi cover (no heat issues)


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

Q logic kicks painted to match interior and reinforced with a chitload of accumat hold the 142's and 102's


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

Mapping Amp rack placement

should have rear deck and amp rack done tomorrow as well as some pics of the door panels under construction


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

Looking good so far. Making me wanna get back on my Altima.
Keep the updates and pics coming.


----------



## Justin T (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like you're off to a good start.


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

I always love to see a beautiful Nissan install! Love the subs mounting into rear deck. How much fabrication did you have to do to the rear deck?


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

The rear deck 6x9 holes were cutout to 12" then the baffle was built underneath to for more rigidity and to make room for full excursion instead of mounting directly to the rear deck. The full sized venting thru the rear deck aimed directly at the glass of the rear window should mimick a 3rd order enclosure. And we figured since the only venting of the enclosure would occur thru the rear deck cutouts output could be adjusted thru varying port size on the rear deck cabin baffle down from 12" to whatever produces optimal sound. The rear deck baffle will allow us to convert from quasi 3rd order to Quasi 5th order enclosure based upon real world measurements of output and sound quality. Once initial tuning has been started. And real world cabin gain and speaker response have been measured. Also taking into account these subs are hand built to order and we requested IB optimization of the subs from IA. We know there is a stiffer suspension and the original parameters have been changed by tinkering, plus we have never dealt with these subs in te past it will be a trial and error tune for the enclosure/baffle


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

seats out and at upholsterer









cabin side of trunk passthru will be covered in Perforated leather to match seats. When I go active this will be the parking place of my bitone









trunk passthru seal and base for amprack test fitted ready for black vinyl to match interior and eventually frame of the plexiglass panels covering air compressors on both sides of trunk.









another pic of the kick panels. Alot of people dont like qforms I think they look awesome a bit flimsey thos so we used ALOT of accumat on them.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice looking install, love the rear IB setup. Beautiful Max from what I saw as well....should be picking up an '02/'03 soon to replace my just-won't-die 270k '93 Altima....

Jeremy


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

factory seat covers removed the foam on the back looks good but the seat cushons will be replaced with memory foam




























my sons booster seat is also getting a makeover of black leather with grey perf insert to match the new interior. pics of seats completed and installed should be up tomorrow.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

some pics of the new rear deck made of 1/2" MDF like i said before the cutouts are 12" rear deck is wrapped in black vinyl to match the seats and vents covered with grill cloth to keep Power Rangers out of my enclosure. If the ent holes need to be made smaller we can produce MDF plugs and wrap those in the contrasting Perforated leather and insert in the 12" holes giving the appearance of a planned 2 tone vent to match the interior.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

Kinetic Car Audio dry cell battery mounted where it will be between access panel behind seats for easy access to fuses and distro block.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

niceguy said:


> Nice looking install, love the rear IB setup. Beautiful Max from what I saw as well....should be picking up an '02/'03 soon to replace my just-won't-die 270k '93 Altima....
> 
> Jeremy





Mr. C said:


> Looking good so far. Making me wanna get back on my Altima.
> Keep the updates and pics coming.





Justin T said:


> Looks like you're off to a good start.


Thx for the compliments fellas.


----------



## 98kugt (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks real nice...Really like the subs


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

trunk amp rack base in place and 2 channel mounted notice the support blocks on either side. Those will support the 2 larger amps bases that will sit at an angle meeting at the base of the first 2 channel forming a pyramid.

























cabin side of trunk wall/amp rack with crossovers audio battery and spaghetti!


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

Front Seats wrapped and ready to install









rear door inserts wrapped to match new seats and headliner









I swear its the same leather just weird lighting and different camera.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

How hard was it to wrap the seats? First time doing it or have you done it several times? I would like to do the same on my honda Civic. I have to redo the head rests and if I could manage to do the entire seat I think it would look 100 times better.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> How hard was it to wrap the seats? First time doing it or have you done it several times? I would like to do the same on my honda Civic. I have to redo the head rests and if I could manage to do the entire seat I think it would look 100 times better.


these are Katskinz seat covers. I was nervous about doing it myself so I went to a guy locally and went thru it with him. its not tough at all. The hardest part actually is the head rest its a tight fit.
After i already hired him to help me i found this vid and started kicking myself in the ass for spending the money on th einstaller.

How to Install Katzkin Leather Video ? 5min.com


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Did you just do fronts or did you do fronts and backs, I couldn't tell.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Did you just do fronts or did you do fronts and backs, I couldn't tell.


The rears arent done yet will be done tomorrow. The suede headliner is about to be put in after dinner.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I can't wait to see the pictures. I'm liking the stuff I've seen so far on these online. Definite posibility!!


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

more pics and some questions and advice needed because this is where I stop for now until the air ride gets installed. the questions and advice section will follow after the pics. thx for any help in advance I really appreciate it.









door panels fiberglassed I think Chris did a great job.

i decided to have Chris wrap them in carbon fiber look vinyl as I have some carbon fiber accents on the exterior of the car and the shift knob and hand brake i ordered have it as well


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

Suede headliner is in









seats are in
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b86/phxgold/012.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b86/phxgold/019-1.jpg

even my sons lol


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

now for the questions and advice needed.
The trunk
Im not sure I am happy with the amp rack

























Now what I am planning is in the aft section of the trunk on each side will be a compressor for air bags, and I am trying to make this as cohesive of an install as possible. we stopped where we are and didnt make any cover for the amp racK at this point because I figured we could save some space from where we are now and come up with a cleaner look.
if another has any really cool ideas for this let em fly!


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

also I have some hiss and I am trying to figure out its source. This is not alternator whine but a hiss that increases with volume when no music is playing IE in between tracks on a cd. no hiss with volume set to 0 so it is volume dependent.
is this an issue I can address with amp gains, or is that too easy? I appreciate the guidance and Ideas.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok first off I F-ING LOVE those seat covers! That looks great! And I think you said they did your door trims as well, the suede part anyway? That looks awesome. How did you get the match for your car seat. I have two of those and would love to match that. Of course never thought about it until I saw this, but that's SSSIIIIIIICCCCKKKK!! 
I'm definitely going to look into doing these.

Onto your install questions. I'm not sure but here's a thought. Why don't you do yourself a flase floor. You can get all the amps in the floor in a steathly look, build a beauty panel for the subs to hide and have yourself a stealthy install. May not be the direction your wanting to go but it's another direction none the less. 

Now I'm in no way familiar with that compressor sizes for the air ride. But have you thought about maybe doing a couple of pockets or cubbies in the rear corners of the trunk? I did some subs there and it saved a ton of space in my civic. I know subs and compressors are different things but actually you're better off in this situation because really all you would need to do is build a cover for it, aside of some way to secure it. So those are just my thoughts. Maybe if you could give me the deminsions of the compressors I could help you better think of a plan. Hope that helps.

As far as your hiss goes, have you gone through all your channels and removed the wires one by one to find out if it's a single channel issue or all channel issue? I'm not that in depth on this so I'm not sure what it could be. Plus I have no knowledge or experience with these amps. Does only one amp do it, do all of them do it, etc. Process of elimination. On a separate thought, how is it getting signal from the head unit? RCA's, optical wire, what? If RCA's you may wanna think about trying a second one just to see if it's that. These are all just thoughts off the top of my head thinking of what it might possibly be. Good luck!

Nice work BTW!!


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Ok first off I F-ING LOVE those seat covers! That looks great! And I think you said they did your door trims as well, the suede part anyway? That looks awesome. How did you get the match for your car seat. I have two of those and would love to match that. Of course never thought about it until I saw this, but that's SSSIIIIIIICCCCKKKK!!
> I'm definitely going to look into doing these.
> 
> Onto your install questions. I'm not sure but here's a thought. Why don't you do yourself a flase floor. You can get all the amps in the floor in a steathly look, build a beauty panel for the subs to hide and have yourself a stealthy install. May not be the direction your wanting to go but it's another direction none the less.
> ...


Thanks for the ideas! the rear cubbies are where the compressors are going to go. The floor will eventually be a false floor because the spare tire well will hold the air tanks in a color matched half sunk bucket.
I am thinking with the amps I might have them weld up some floating amp racks.

The noise is in just the dyns. its not intolerable ...........yet but I know with this caliber of equipment there should be no floor noise at all. i will have to play with the gains tomorrow once the speakers are completely broken in. I will also have to add something to the bottom of the rear cabin baffle i have found a small rattle when the subs are carnked that goes away with pressure on the baffle.

as far as the seat covers I went in to the shop and had someone with better eyes than me and catskin samples match the suede and perf materials to the pillar color. It was that easy.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

amp rack ugliness fixed!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

BRA-FING-VO!!! Nice work my friend!! That looks very, very clean. I think the only thing I would think about, not criticizing at all by the way just an opinion, doing is instead of the leads that have single bulbs like that, use a cathode or something that's one long light. That way you don't get the light separation like you have. But at the same time it does create an illusion. Anyway, great job. Looks Awesome!


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> BRA-FING-VO!!! Nice work my friend!! That looks very, very clean. I think the only thing I would think about, not criticizing at all by the way just an opinion, doing is instead of the leads that have single bulbs like that, use a cathode or something that's one long light. That way you don't get the light separation like you have. But at the same time it does create an illusion. Anyway, great job. Looks Awesome!


Thanks and I do know what you mean about the lights those particular ones will probably go beneath my seats for rear cabin lighting once we figure out the trim panel which will be wrapped in the same suede from the headliner i believe we will trade out lighting then. also trying to decide on location of the dqxs I am contenplating will update when the next step is done. Thx again for the complimentsn and ideas!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sure! Keep up the good work!


----------



## jadon087 (May 26, 2007)

sick build man love the craftsmanship.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

lookin good. what'd you decide to do for air?


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> lookin good. what'd you decide to do for air?


Im really leanin twords UAS. But I dont think I can lean any further till one of the pockets in me britches is a bit heavier. :laugh:

My wife says i have short arms and deep pockets lol


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

sounds more like long arms and shallow pockets. 

uas is the way to go. unless, of course, those pockets get really deep. then uas over jic ftw.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> sounds more like long arms and shallow pockets.
> 
> uas is the way to go. unless, of course, those pockets get really deep. then uas over jic ftw.


Ill use these illuminas the only have about 3k miles on em so I figure they will work out great.
Then to sell the s-techs.
this will be my friggin 4th suspension in 1 year lmao. Blues and HR to Blues and H techs to illuminas and s techs to UAS and illuminas. lol shoulda just go twhat I wanted in the first place.
i suck at planning but that is changing. The problem with suspensions is you dont know what you like till youve drove it for a while. a simple ride around in someone elses ride wont cut it.


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

Good to see another seattleite on the forum, and a shop that does good installs back in the area! Lookin good man!


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Love this build... reminds me of my Altima install but waayy better. Hey bro.. i was looking to fit some 8" SLS's in my doors. I have an 03 Altima. I believe the interior door panels are similar in design/ build. Did you have to cut metal in the door to fit your 8's? Great install man... love the IB'd subs.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

cedoman said:


> Love this build... reminds me of my Altima install but waayy better. Hey bro.. i was looking to fit some 8" SLS's in my doors. I have an 03 Altima. I believe the interior door panels are similar in design/ build. Did you have to cut metal in the door to fit your 8's? Great install man... love the IB'd subs.


There was a bit of cutting yes. not much but a bit. And thx for the compliments!


----------



## vrdublu (Apr 13, 2009)

Have you got any more pictures of the rear deck?? Just curious as to how you build it up for the subs, I'm in the process of doing the same in my 03 Maxima SE with the Bose system. I will be removing the Bose sub and I'll be putting in one 10" CSS sub. Any rattles?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Great work man.

I recently did an install in this car and I could not get any fm radio reception after. Using the dual diversity adapter, just grounding it, nothing seemed to work. Are you getting fm radio?


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

vrdublu said:


> Have you got any more pictures of the rear deck?? Just curious as to how you build it up for the subs, I'm in the process of doing the same in my 03 Maxima SE with the Bose system. I will be removing the Bose sub and I'll be putting in one 10" CSS sub. Any rattles?


No rattles after the damp pro and expanding foam treatment. Ill look for more pics of the baffle build for you.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

tyroneshoes said:


> Great work man.
> 
> I recently did an install in this car and I could not get any fm radio reception after. Using the dual diversity adapter, just grounding it, nothing seemed to work. Are you getting fm radio?


yep the radio is fine. did have a few problems with the ipod interface tho but swapped HU and everything is fine.


----------



## vrdublu (Apr 13, 2009)

phxgold said:


> No rattles after the damp pro and expanding foam treatment. Ill look for more pics of the baffle build for you.


Thank you, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

did you ever fix the noise floor issue?


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

mathematics said:


> did you ever fix the noise floor issue?


yes we replaced the 2 channel with a profile 4 ultra addad a dsp6 and a ssld6 line driver so no more noise issues and fully active to boot.


----------



## peterpanonacid (Jun 28, 2009)

did you just take out your old headliner and glue that and put the swede over that?

thats what i want to do casue my roof is very weird but not sure if thats how the pros do it


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

phxgold said:


> yes we replaced the 2 channel with a profile 4 ultra addad a dsp6 and a ssld6 line driver so no more noise issues and fully active to boot.


gotta love the dsp6 / ssld6 combo. did you know there is a sweet "headroom" feature on the dsp6 pc software? im running dynaudio 3-way like yourself (active of course) with Tru Billets / ssld6 and dsp6. love your setup.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

peterpanonacid said:


> did you just take out your old headliner and glue that and put the swede over that?
> 
> thats what i want to do casue my roof is very weird but not sure if thats how the pros do it


the original headliner was removed and the original material was foam backed so we removed that from the base. added new foam and adhered the suede to the foam with 3m adhesive.


----------



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

mathematics said:


> gotta love the dsp6 / ssld6 combo. did you know there is a sweet "headroom" feature on the dsp6 pc software? im running dynaudio 3-way like yourself (active of course) with Tru Billets / ssld6 and dsp6. love your setup.


I did not I have as of yet to do anything with the propgram all tuning till now has been done by ear and thru the controller manually. Im sire Im missing some really really nice features but time constraints have held me back a bit.


----------



## meccanoble (May 20, 2009)

I need a dsp6  Nice setup, I'm running dynaudio and tru but not active . Still sounds great though.


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

meccanoble said:


> I need a dsp6  Nice setup, I'm running dynaudio and tru but not active . Still sounds great though.


i know mecca lol...it's eric. how's the esotar 1200 treating you? told you it was a huge step up from the MW you had in there...


----------

